# HDMI Switch Recommendations for 722/622 users



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

With the more an more HDMI devices and having a holder TV with just one DVI input, I figured it would be a good idea to start an HDMI switch recommendation. For people that have already walked this path and have a 622/722, what switches do you have and what components are you switching. Is it working well for you. 

I am looking to get a Monoprice 4x1 rev 2.5 switch and when I went looking I was shocked at the state of HDMI switches. Based on my short walk down that road I got the impression that it is very hit and miss so felt getting some feedback from people that have had success is a good thing. 

For reference. I plan on switching my 722 and my HD-A3 player. eventually I am sure I will have a Blu Ray in the mix also.

So post the good and bad of your guys switch experiences with the 722 in the mix.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I use the monoprice 5x1 switch for:
1 722
1 622
1 942
1 Evu 9200
& my upconvert DVD player.

Works great no problems


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I use the Monoprice 5x HDMI switch for the 622 and DVD/OTA digital tuner.
Works great and has a remote.


----------



## Dmitry (Jun 12, 2006)

Another happy Monoprice 5x1 switch user:

Toshiba HD-XA1
Samsung BDP-1000
Dish 622
XBOX 360 w/HDMI
PS3

Switch works like a champ, the only exception being that when HD-XA1 powers down the switch still thinks that the input is active. I think it may very well be the Toshiba problem, they've issued numerous firmware updates to resolve various HDMI issues.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I believe my problems are with my Gefen HDMI splitter. I used to use a Monoprice switch but took it out of the mix when I got my Onkyo 905. The 905 does the switching now. I keep getting loss of signal and it's either the splitter or the Onkyo. I'm almost sure it's not the Onkyo because I don't get any loss when viewing HD DVDs or Blu-ray movies. It's only when viewing material on the 622 which is also connected to the HDMI splitter.


----------



## pilam99 (Aug 15, 2003)

Monoprice 4x1 w/

722
PS3
PC

The only issue is when the PS3 switches resolutions I get blank screen sometimes and have to cycle inputs on the HDMI switch to get it back. Glad I got one with remote!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

With the newest devices having HDMI 1.3, does the switch also have to be 1.3?


----------



## phobos512 (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got a Monoprice 3x1 and 2x1 on the way, will be here in the morning. Won't have my 722s till next week though. But I'll be happy to write back when I get it all set up.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I use the Monoprice 4x2 matrix switch. Input source is 1080i from the Dish ViP622 DVR and a Sony DVP-CX995V 400-disk DVD changer. Outputs are to Panasonic Plasma and a HP LCD TV (same as Sharp Aquos).
All video equipment is in my basement, video is fed via monoprice HDMI cables, lengths of about 35 feet to plasma and 15 feet to LCD TV. 

BTW I originally had a Monoprice 4x1 switcher, it worked fine. I had tried the Monoprice 1x4 HDMI splitter to use in conjunction with the 4x1 switch. For some reason the Monoprice 1x4 splitter would not work with the Dish ViP622 DVR. I ended up returning the splitter and ordering the 4x2 matrix switch.


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

Impact Acoustics 2x1 unit. No problems after 6 months.


----------



## b5lurker (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm using a Gefen 4x1 switch and it is working great for me.


----------



## randym431 (Dec 24, 2007)

Need some help here...
I too have the monoprice 4x1 hdmi switch ver 2.4 with the EQ. With my dish 622 hd dvr, I get no signal on the TV. My other devices, like the Toshiba A3 hd dvd and a hd media pc using hdmi works ok with this switch, but not the dish 622 dvr. Also, on switching to the Toshiba hd dvd, it acts like it has problems connecting (get a fuzz screen a few blanks) but then the picture from the Toshiba comes thru. But absolutely no luck using this switch with the dish 622. Could a bad switch just have issues with one type device? (ps, have tried all ports on the switch, no go)


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a software issue. Search for my HDMI issue summary, which I post occasionally. It has some troubleshooting steps you can do.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have the 5x1 switch in a box ready to try out this week. I will post my results when I get a chance to give it a try. Just have not had time to make it happen.


----------



## The Lidless Eye (Aug 11, 2003)

Monoprice for all your HDMI needs  (Yes, I'm just a very satisfied customer). Don't forget the HDMI port savers.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I got the HDMI Switcher from xtremeMac.com.

http://www.xtrememac.com/audio/av_cables/switcher/index.php


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I got the 5x1 switch installed and currently it is only switching my HD-A3 and my 722 but it appears to be working well though I have not programmed my Remote yet and taken it through its paces. Hopefully I can get that done this week.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

You guys can have all the switches you want.

This baby even sounds good too.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> With the newest devices having HDMI 1.3, does the switch also have to be 1.3?


To get a signal....NO.

To receive all the "benefits" of 1.3....YES.


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> You guys can have all the switches you want.
> 
> This baby even sounds good too.


hehe, I was just going to reply the exact same way, except I have a Denon 4308, hdmi switching works like a charm.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

slh7d said:


> hehe, I was just going to reply the exact same way, except I have a Denon 4308, hdmi switching works like a charm.


And up conversion too. Lets see that switch up convert a 480i composite to HDMI.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

I have used the Gefen 2x1 for over a year with no problems. Regarding HDMI 1.3 it is not necessary but good for the future when (or if) deep color is ever supported (can't ever have too much clean bandwidth).


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I use a Belkin PureAV with 3 inputs. I run the 622, Xbox360 and my HD DVD player through it with no problems.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well last night I programmed my Harmony 880 to work with my Monoprice 5x1 switch and so far so good. Switching seems to work well and it was so easy to add the 5x1 switch to my remote. Man every time I get a new device I get reminded of how nice the Harmony remotes are in terms of configuration.

Sweet....


----------

